# Maggie's sick



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Poor little Maggie doesn't feel very well. When I brought her home from the kennel yesterday morning she had a poo that was formed but soft so I didn't think to much of it just thinking it was from stress. She seemed well enough yesterday in that she was acting normaly, played a little but slept a lot. Fed her supper and she ate fine. Last night she woke up and had a large soft poo on the bathroom floor and then woke three more times and had small amount of the runs again on the bathroom floor. When I was making our breakfast she was sitting near me shivering so I put her wool sweater on and covered her with a blanket and she stopped. Took her outside for very short walk and she went happily enough but had a teaspoon size of the runs again. Haven't fed breakfast yet and I'll be calling the kennel to find out exactly what went on with her and I'll also be calling the vet when they open.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Maggie - hope she is soon feeling much better and it is nothing serious


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh poor Maggie, thankfully she is back home where you can keep a close eye on her, hope she will be better very soon.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm going to give her some pumpkin, rice and chicken for supper tonight. How much pumpkin should I give her? Her weight is about 16lbs.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Poor little Girl! I would definately call to see if there were any other dogs ill or reported to be ill since going home, that being said . . . I'm not sure if they would actually tell you anything detrimental? Please keep us posted, I hate hearing of sick poos, and shivering broke my heart!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Healing wishes from us to poor little Maggie. Fingers crossed it is nothing serious.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor Maggie, hope she's better soon. Hopefully nothing serious and just a change of environment - or homecoming excitement!! X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Poor Maggie.....don't like the shivering, bless her. Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

I do hope Maggie feels better soon and that its nothing too serious.

As far as the pumpkin / chicken ratio goes (and assuming that it's the same as for sweet potato) I have always a given an 80 (sweet potato/20 (chicken) ratio. I'm not sure about the rice tho and you may find that she does better without.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hopefully Maggie is okay, this happened with one of cats once, turned out the Cattery had fed her the wrong food and they told me she runs the whole time. Not good!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor poorly Maggie, I'd certainly get her checked by the vet.
Hope she is feeling much better soon. X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poor Maggie, I'd be tempted to fast her for a day if she's not got a temperature but it's easier said than done. We only got to 11 hours with Poppy last time she was ill, simply because she was so hungry and just barked insistently when we went to bed, so we gave in and fed her a very small meal, aw, it was awful but it definitely did her good to empty her system for even half a day. We've also learned that changing her diet when she's got a dicky tum doesn't work for her, it seems to her worsen her symptoms so we just give less of her normal food instead (but she's on wet not kibble). However, loads of people on here have great success with pumpkin, chicken, rice etc.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

How is Maggie today? Hope she is much better.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank You for all your heeling thoughts and get well wishes. Maggie is doing very well. She is back to her old self full of cuddles, kisses and playing lots. Mushy poos are all gone (due to stress and all the excitement of kennel life) thanks to a bit of pumpkin, minced turkey and rice. The shivering the vet said was just because she didn't feel good plus the kitchen was a bit cooler than the bedroom was. I think she was a bit down too because she was missing her best friend at the kennel. A bichon/poodle named Zak. They said the two of them had a blast together.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad to hear she is much better


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Brilliant, now you can really enjoy your home coming.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Brilliant, now you can really enjoy your home coming.


Enjoy, what do you mean! Now I have to make the bed and do dishes, laundry and cook again!  But yeah, It's good to be back with my little girl.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Phew, that's great news!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Good to hear x


----------

